# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  آه يا بلد ماعندك وجيع ..

## كورينا

*وطن ما عندو وجيع .. 
شعب ماعندو طموح..
 الحكاية جايطه ..
ما زي زمان ويحليل زمان وأيام زمان ..
بقينا بنكابس رزق اليوم باليوم 
وبكرة علمها عند الله 
 ما عندنا تخطيط للمستقبل
لا في السياسة 
ولافي الإقتصاد 
ولا حتى في الكورة .
في السياسة : 
كلو إترشح عايز يبقى رئيس جمهورية 
 أحزاب بدون برامج صريحة وهادفة وصادقة 
 كلو بدور على مصلحتو 
 الليلة تديهو صوتك ويفوز 
وبكره يبقى مسئول كبير ومغرور  ويديك سوط عنج
في الإقتصاد : 
زمان الأغنياء كانوا معدودين بأصابع اليد 
(أولاد المقبول وإبراهيم طلب والشيخ مصطفى الأمين 
وأولاد المسرّة وأولاد البرير وحافظ السيد البربري 
وأولاد حجوج والشيخ عمر عثمان ) .. 
ناس كانت تجارتهم معروفة لدى الشعب كلو 
(صناعة الزيوت وإستيراد السيارت ومصانع الأقمشة 
والمحاصيل الزراعية وتجارة اللحوم والإبل والمواشي) .
الآن الشغلانية جاطت 
ظهروا  الأغنياء الفالصو 
كلهم فاتحين سجلات تجارية 
وما معروف جابو القروش دي
 من وين والله أعلم . 
وظهرت معاهم الأسواق الفالصو
سوق الكرين  وسوق المواسير 
وسوق الكتفلّي وأسواق سجم أمك 
وسوق الملص وسوق الكسر
والشيكات الطائرة ..
في الكورة : 
إبتسم لينا فيها الحظ مرة عام 1970 م وشلنا كاس أفريقيا 
ومرة أخرى مع ظهور القمة عام   2007 
وتأهلنا لنهائيات غانا 
ولأنها كانت طفرة فجائية 
إنتهت بزوال الأسباب زي فورة اللبن .
لا ناشئين ولا مراحل سنية ولا خبراء أجانب 
 كلو شغل إرتجالي حق اليوم باليوم 
 وجرايد رياضية بالهبل وونسه عن الماضي 
ونحنا كنا وكنا وكنا ..
زي ما بيقول عمنا الخبير  محمد حسن نقد..
الشارع العام :
 نسمع ضجيج المسئولين عن تطبيق الشريعة ولانرى طحينهم :
ممارسات خاطئة في كل حتّه :
 في المواصلات ، في الشارع العام 
وغرق في مستنقع الرزيله 
إنحطاط أخلاق في الأسواق 
وبالتحديد (سعد قشرة) 
و(ميدان جاكسون) 
لأني شاهدت فيهما موقفان حدثا  أمام عيني :
1)                   سوق سعد قشرة : 
الزمان : الساعة الرابعة عصراً ، كنت جاي من أم درمان 
نزلت أمام (الجمري) بتاع التمباك 
وبعد أن إشتريت كيسي شفت سيرة بتاعت ناس
 والشمار كتلني قلت أمشي وراهم 
 لقيت قدامهم عساكر إثنين 
سايقين ولد وبنت تم القبض عليهم 
داخل أحد الدكاكين بالسوق
 البت شايله هدومها في يدها 
والولد شايل لحافو في يدو 
لزوم معروضات أمام المحكمة 
والناس ماشا وراهم
 الشماشه بيشاغلو في البنت 
والباقين بيشاغلو في الولد.
لحدي ما وصلوهم مركز الشرطة ..
2)                   ميدان جاكسون :
 الساعة واحدة ظهراً : 
راكب العربية ومعاي أخوي الكبير 
دكتور ليهو سنين مغترب في بريطانيا 
وكنا ماشين زيارة لعمي في الفتيحاب 
بالكبري الجديد
 وفي وسط الزحام وأمام فسحة بيت مهدود
لـمحت ناس متلمين عاملين زي حلقة الملاكمة 
وبيتفرجو على واحد بيضرب في مرتو 
ضرب شديد جداً 
وشفتو بعيني بيشلِّت فيها 
وأنا سائق العربية ..
لفت نظر أخوي ليرى المنظر 
قال لي الناس البتتفرّج دي ما عندها مُروّه 
قلت ليهو حليل زمن المروه 
في اليوم التاني أخوي بيقرأ في الجريدة 
سألني عن المكان الحصلت فيهو الحادثة 
هل هو ميدان جاكسون ؟؟
ورديت بنعم .
قال لي : الراجل قتل مرتو 
والغريب في الأمر قريت في جريدة الراي العام
 إنو حاكموهو بالسجن سبعة سنوات 
بدلاً من عشرة سنوات عشان يربي أولاده 
كيف الله أعلم ؟؟؟؟؟ حاجة غريبة ...
آهـ يا بلد .. ماعندك وجيع ...
*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

جزاك الله خير



 مشكور أخوي  acba77  على المرور الكريم

صدقني يا acba77 كاتب الموضوع دهـ من زمن

وقلت أحسن أنزلوا في مكانه

بدل ما أتعب الإشراف

لكن المشكلة ما في زول غيرك قراهو

أتمنى أن يكون نال رضاك

وشكراً جزيلاً يا ملك
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*الكلام دة كلوا هين الكلام علي الأخلاق البقت مافي. 
بقي القش ممارسة وثقافة في سوق الله أكبر.
إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا مابأنفسهم  سوي كان للأحسن أو للأسوأ 
والله المستعان
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*

يا أخى والله ريحتنى راااااااااااااااااااااحة بمليون يورو ودولار واسترلينى وين كمااااااااااااااااااان...
المغصة الكاتلانى شوية شوية فشيتها...
أدعوا لك أن يسهلها ويسترها عليك وعلى الشعب الفضل (البطل سابقآ).


بسطتنى بسطة باسطة ساااااااااااااااااااااااااى...

*

----------


## تينا

*نبداء من وين ونقيف وين المقص كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبده
					

الكلام دة كلوا هين الكلام علي الأخلاق البقت مافي. 
بقي القش ممارسة وثقافة في سوق الله أكبر.
إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا مابأنفسهم سوي كان للأحسن أو للأسوأ 
والله المستعان



 نسأل الله أن يلطف 
بهذا الشعب الطيب
 المؤمن بقدره
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					



يا أخى والله ريحتنى راااااااااااااااااااااحة بمليون يورو ودولار واسترلينى وين كمااااااااااااااااااان...
المغصة الكاتلانى شوية شوية فشيتها...
أدعوا لك أن يسهلها ويسترها عليك وعلى الشعب الفضل (البطل سابقآ).


بسطتنى بسطة باسطة ساااااااااااااااااااااااااى...




 مشكور غندور على المرور
حليل زمن أبعاج درّاج المحن
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

نبداء من وين ونقيف وين المقص كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



 نبدأ من هنا
ونقيف هناك
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياحليل زمان وسنين زمان
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*رغم الضياع يا وطنى نهواك مساحة مساحة
 ونهوي  السكون   الفيك  البسبق  الكتاحة
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*العز اهل والوطن هو الاهل
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يابلد
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يابلد غش وخداع وكذب وناس جارية ورا الحرام ربنا يسهل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*جزاك الله خير
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يارائع احييك وانت تتطرق  لعين الداء والمشكله

واتفق معك اننا شعب او مسئولين وشعب اضعنا

ارث امة مميزه على كل رصيفاتها امة السودان

ذات الطباع والاخلاق والعادات المميزه

والطوح الكبير

للاسف انفرط العقد والتناذلات اصبحت بالجمله

ماعاد هنالك شئ يبكى عليه

لعمري ايي موضوع يتحدث عن السودان واوضاعه وحياة الناس والفساد

يقتلني الاف المرات وذلك لاننا كان لنا السبق على العالمين فاين نحن الان

اخشى ان يتم نصب المآتم على مابقي من خير وطموح فينا قريبا جدا

خالص الود
                        	*

----------

